# Fox Run Lake Lure unit 304



## stugy (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on unit 304,  it's location, view and number of outside steps to access it.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## BarCol (Aug 12, 2010)

Pat you have a pm - I have information for you


----------



## Becky (Aug 12, 2010)

Go to  www.foxrunatlakelure.com and click on Property at the top. Towards the bottom of the page is listed the number of steps at each unit.

One of my favorite locations on the golf course with Bald Mountain views, too. These are the Foxden units.

Becky


----------



## stugy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.  Tuggers are the best!!!
Pat


----------



## legalfee (Aug 13, 2010)

stugy said:


> Does anyone have any info on unit 304,  it's location, view and number of outside steps to access it.
> Thanks
> Pat



Here's a link to the resort map: 304 looks like it's in the fairway villas. We just purchased unit 10 - great view.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/map.do


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2010)

Fairway Villas is a totally different property, managed by Wyndham.  The unit to which Stugy is referring is a Foxden unit, lots of steps.  And it is managed by VRI.


----------



## Becky (Aug 15, 2010)

Unit 304 has four steps down on the outside according to the website. Many down to the master bedroom inside. The living, dining, and second bedroom and bath are all on the main level with no steps except the ones outside. We owned 305 or 306 a number of years ago and loved it. The golf course and Rumbling Bald Mountain are just beautiful to look at.


----------

